# SPINNING WING DECOYS FOR CROW?



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

I recently purchased several fully flocked greenhead gear crow decoys which have motion stakes just like goose decoys. Would adding a wind powered spinner crow decoy hurt that kind of spead or benefit it?


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

just make sure no crows get away because if they see them again they'll know it aint right. :sniper:


----------



## adam noble (Nov 11, 2005)

i use a mojo crow in my spread for the first few hunts of the season, they are hard to beet! 
They do catch on fast!


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

It couldn't hurt. I use a "crippled crow" motorised decoy and it realy brings 'em in close. I actualy had a big marsh hawk slam it earlier this year.


----------

